
CS123: Introduction to Computer Graphics - Anon84
http://www.cs.brown.edu/courses/cs123/lectures.htm
======
quilby
[http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/courses/Computer-
Graphics/09b/index....](http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/courses/Computer-
Graphics/09b/index.html)

Parallel course @ Tel Aviv Uni.

------
far33d
I TA'd this class once upon a time. The slides are great.

------
weaksauce
I must say that these lectures look to be of high quality. The slides are done
really well. Though, the one on OpenGL was a bit light on info;)

~~~
jcl
It helps that Andy's been teaching the course for a few decades now and has a
number of TAs to help out. It's polished and well-organized. I highly
recommend it.

